# I love the new Fire Phone



## Michelle Hughes (Dec 12, 2011)

I've always been a dunce when it comes to smart phones, but I love the new Fire Phone.  The online advisor has helped me out more than a few times, and my kindle books and phone are all together so what else could I need.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, and my audiobooks, too. 

Not too crazy about the tilting thing. You know, it's all in the wrist and my wrists just don't get it.

And I just found out that Firefly can read QR and bar codes. Yay!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, and my audiobooks, too.
> 
> Not too crazy about the tilting thing. You know, it's all in the wrist and my wrists just don't get it.
> 
> And I just found out that Firefly can read QR and bar codes. Yay!!


I bet if you lookaround there'll be a plce in the settings where you can turn that tilting feature off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bet if you lookaround there'll be a plce in the settings where you can turn that tilting feature off.


Found it!! Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Your welcome! Though I have a different type of phone it also has that 'feature' . . . . and I also have it off.


----------

